# Vektor graphik....was brauche ich dazu?



## milboogy (6. März 2004)

Hallo!

ich bin begeistert von der Vektorgraphic....zumindest wenn man es so macht wie dieser einer hier... www.johnschwegel.com 

Und nun intersiert mich einfach..welche proggys ich dazu brauche..und ob jemand tutorials kennt wie man zeichnungen als vektorgraphik bearbeiten kann.
Ich habe Photoshop 7 ...aber noch nicht lange....
Aussedem verfüge ich über einem Wacom tablett.....
Ich habe hier ein bischen nach tuts gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden....

LG Milena


----------



## extracuriosity (7. März 2004)

Um Vektorgrafiken zu erstellen sind die gängigsten Programme Freehand von Macromedia und Illustrator von Adobe. Photoshop kann zwar auch mit Pfaden umgehen, ist aber nicht so komfortabel wie die beiden erstgenannten Programme.

Zur Anfertigung solcher Grafiken: Zu allererst Üben üben üben. Ans Pfadzeichnen muss man sich erst gewöhnen. In der Regel machst du ein Scribble von Hand scannst es ein und zeichnest die Linien mit Pfaden nach. Du kannst natürlich auch Fotos als Vorlage verwenden (so ist das untere Bild enstanden). 







Am wichtigsten ist wirklich am Ball zu bleiben und auch wenn´s mal nich so leicht von der Hand geht weiterzumachen. Dann klappt´s irgendwann ganz gut.


----------



## milboogy (8. März 2004)

das wahr ja klar das mann für jede neue technik auch ein neues programm braucht....weiss einer von euch ob man ilustrator auch als probe version bekommt...und welche beschränkungen dieses proggy hat......?

Ich schau aber bei adobe auch noch mal selber...

LG und danke für eure auskunft...

PS: Tutorials gibt es nicht zufällig irgendwo....bevor ich mich abgoogle

Milena


----------

